# Long term car rental



## gusrae

I'm moving out to AD in a couple of weeks. I'm looking to rent a car probably for six months. Obviously want to get as much car for my money as possible.
Any ideas??


----------



## AlexDhabi

I know people who lease from Hertz and the other big names; Shift Leasing is a local company but reputable/reliable one. There are a lot of small companies that lease cars too. Make sure you know what is covered in the insurance before you sign. And if they try to fob you off with a different model for a few weeks while they get you a new one, forget it.
You usually need a credit card in order to start a lease - even if you go to the office and pay the lease/rent in cash. When you are new here you usually have to wait for the first salary to go into the bank account to get a credit card. So have a card from your own country so this does not become a problem. Oh, one other thing with the credit card requirement a friend who is 58 was told she was "too old" to get a credit card from a UAE bank (because official retirement age is 60)!


----------



## gusrae

AlexDhabi said:


> I know people who lease from Hertz and the other big names; Shift Leasing is a local company but reputable/reliable one. There are a lot of small companies that lease cars too. Make sure you know what is covered in the insurance before you sign. And if they try to fob you off with a different model for a few weeks while they get you a new one, forget it.
> You usually need a credit card in order to start a lease - even if you go to the office and pay the lease/rent in cash. When you are new here you usually have to wait for the first salary to go into the bank account to get a credit card. So have a card from your own country so this does not become a problem. Oh, one other thing with the credit card requirement a friend who is 58 was told she was "too old" to get a credit card from a UAE bank (because official retirement age is 60)!


Thanks for your reply. Will take this on board when I get out there.
Cheers


----------



## Geke

I lease from Autorent and never had a problem with them, they are in Al Falah Street (9th)


----------



## streetspirit

We used DiamondLease when we first got here. They gave a good monthly rental and were really helpful. Never any problems. Worth a shop around probably see what prices you can get for different models


----------



## Kangaroo_J

I used paramount leasing in dubai, 1500 a month for yaris or picanto.


----------



## josepsubs

Diamondlease or DollarUAE, both quite cheap. In Dubai, but I guess they are also in AD.


----------



## Edward.Mei

you can go for peer to peer car rental firm, find service providers and fix deals with them according to your budget


----------

